# fluval edge planted/iwagumi tank



## flyingfish (5 Mar 2011)

i have recently set up an iwagumi planted scape in a fluval edge, i have hair grass and hc planted been set up for 3 days now and cant see any problems. running with stock lighting at the moment but have 2 mr11 LED's on order along with 2 6inch led strips. i have a c02 system running and am getting to grips with that also i have started my first weekly dose of fertilizer. just want some tips on how to get my hc to form and good foreground carpet and general feed back from members who would be happy to help a 14 year old who is getting into aquascaping. will post pictures if nessicery. 
thank you very much!


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Mar 2011)

Hi and welcome to UKAPS. 

I feel you're going to struggle growing a HC carpet under the two halogen bulbs supples with the Edge. The LEDs will help. 

What CO2 system do you have and what fertiliser are you using?


----------



## flyingfish (5 Mar 2011)

i will have my leds by wednesday of next week, i have the aquaGro CO2 starter kit seemed like an easy straight forward kit to start with. i have got tetra plant planta min fertiliser.


----------



## flyingfish (6 Mar 2011)

can any one post some tips on how to get my hc to form a carpet because after 4 days i have seen no improvement.


----------



## GHNelson (6 Mar 2011)

Hi 
This little plant is one of the most difficult to grow and......... get it to carpet properly.
It is very slow growing needs lots of Co2 and decent lighting and lots of ferts/trace.....and lots of maintenance.
Regular water changes will help combat diatoms.

If you can plant single plantlets this would be a better start for the HC.
If this is not to your liking small clumps with 5 to 10 plants is the other option.
HC is usually grown emmersed so it will take time to get acclimatised to its new environment.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (6 Mar 2011)

Hi again 
I'm not to sure about your fertilizer your using most ukaps members use dry salts/fertilizer's.
This works out cheaper to buy than shop purchased ferts.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (6 Mar 2011)

flyingfish said:
			
		

> i will have my leds by wednesday of next week, i have the aquaGro CO2 starter kit seemed like an easy straight forward kit to start with. i have got tetra plant planta min fertiliser.


The Tetra plant fertilizer does not contain Nitrate or Phosphate if you do 2 water changes per week this should supply enough of the above Macros.
I think you will struggle to get the HC to carpet without pressurised Co2....another option would be to try and use a Carbon supplement.                                      
Like this  http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -2986.html
I'm not sure on how effective this would be. Other members may have used it to supply carbon to HC.....maybe some other members can give you more help regarding this.
hoggie


----------



## flyingfish (7 Mar 2011)

cheers hoggie, 
i was just looking at this co2 kit seems like a decent kit for my tank let me know what you thinkhttp://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/fl ... -5379.html
also if i change to this co2 set up can you recomend a decent fertilizer that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## GHNelson (7 Mar 2011)

Hi flyingfish
The link is broken
hoggie


----------



## flyingfish (7 Mar 2011)

try this instead http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/aquar ... rised.html
im going to try my current co2 kit out with my new lights and then if i see no improvement then i will be upgrading to that co2 kit. im purchasing 2 more pots of hc off the green machine sometime this week so if you can recomend a good fertilizer from them would be great, noticed some growth in my hc since i planted them which is a good sign!


----------



## GHNelson (9 Mar 2011)

Hi
This would be better for you http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -4246.html
hoggie


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2011)

Hi, i'd buy some Tropica Plant Nutrition + from TGM when you get the plants. It's nice and easy to use with proven results.

I would then seriously look to invest in good CO2, you are really going to struggle to grow HC properly with little light and no CO2, just upping the lighting isn't enough. 

I hope this helps.

Cheers, Dan


----------



## flyingfish (9 Mar 2011)

hi dan,
thank you what would you say about the fertilizers recomended by hoggie?
would you say the fluval mini co2 is suitable for my tank?


----------



## flyingfish (14 Mar 2011)

Lighting came today looks great and hoping it will encourage plant growth, still yet to look into fertilizers but i am doing regular twice a week water changes. 
Pictures will follow! 

FlyingFish


----------



## bigmatt (14 Mar 2011)

There's loads of stuff out there on EI dosing - i'm sure if you post your tank volume some helpful people will let you know your numbers. TPN+ is great and very simple but does rack up the cost compared to EI
I know it also seems like extra cost but investing in a dropchecker will be helpful to you.  I've never grown HC myself but from what i've picked up on here you need good CO2 distribution at the substrate to keep your growth nice and low and dense - the only realy way to check this is to move a DC round at low level for a few days, leave it in each position for 3 houtrs or more (to give it a chance to register any changes) then move it to a new position.  
Have you considered a liquid carbon product - From what i've read on the Edge you get a lot of agitation form the filter which may drive off a lot of CO2, making the nano kits quite an expensive option compared to liquid carbon (but be very careful with lquid carbon if you're keeping shrimp!)
Hope this helps,
MAtt


----------



## flyingfish (14 Mar 2011)

I had a look at this fertilizer seems to be decent http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/potassi ... p-522.html

I've looked at liquid carbon and think it could be a good option. 
The fluval is 23l (6 gallon) so how often would i have to perform water changes and add the substance also as the salt or in a liquid? 

Pictures will be taken tomorrow once i've taken note on how the plants are finding the new lighting.

FlyingFish


----------



## flyingfish (1 Apr 2011)

After no real significant improvement in my hc carpet i have chosen to opt for trying out a riccia moss carpet i've had this in the tank for three days now and subtle growth through the cotton i attached it to the rocks with is visible. I've also upgraded my CO2 system to the colombo flora-grow nano set which i find quite easy to use and effective. and i have purchaced tropica plant nutrition+ i am currently dosing 2.5ml 1-2 a week but not decided on this yet, feed back welcomed! 
I am running my new lighting for 8 hours 
and co2 for six one hour before lights on untill 3 hours before lights out, is this any good?
i noticed pearling on my moss on the first day but not seen it since, mum claims to have seen it when i was in school yesterday but none has been seen today. 
Really enjoying aqaua scaping hoby and really want to progress in it as much as possible and keen to learn as much as possible. 

cheers, 
Flyingfish


----------

